# watch your back



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

this piece had me looking twice a little spooky halloween coming up might make something to scare the kids


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thats cool!!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Love it. Definitely needs to be saved for Halloween.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I see a little Van Gogh in there:


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely something that needs to be given special treatment for Halloween.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Good eye HorizontalMike - turn that piece 90 degrees CCW and you have got the screamer in wood, even the hand to its face! (except that The Scream is by Edvard Munch - those Norwegians have a pretty depressing view of life) 

This will make a great halloween-ish piece but please don't waste it on something you will toss after one season - there is a lot of scare in there!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...except that The Scream is by Edvard Munch…"*

Oops!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Scary, alright! Halloween is just around the corner …


----------

